# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security >  Unable to unlock encrypted volume

## raincityrunner

Volume set up in 12.04, now unable to access in 14.04.

Error as follows:


```
Error unlocking /dev/sdl1: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdl1" "luks-b5479205-958b-43ad-9b73-06cd96ce7cf0" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
```

----------


## darthpbal

I've got literally the same issue. I installed from a live USB. The drive I'm trying to access is a 32 GB SD card that's password protected, and when I try to access it, I type in my password and I get this message. I was able to access the drive fine before installing 14.04 this morning.

----------


## bashiergui

Perhaps this will help
http://askubuntu.com/questions/21353...-12-10-upgrade

----------


## shinyblue

Fix: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup

Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...p/+bug/1310174

----------

